# Update on My Wifes Business



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just an update on my wife BINGO business.The have been getting 3-4 Clients a week.They just got backing of American Bingo they cover 5 states and are glade to be with my wife because it brings in more business for them and they bring more clients to my wife so it is a Win Win situation.

Their vlooking for this business to be worth over a Million by next year. :buds: I'm just hopping they are right.

big rockpile


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Hmm. I still don't really understand it. I wonder if something like that could be done with pull-tabs and/or bingo in AK? Anyway, congrats! That's really cool.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

PulpFaction said:


> Wow. Hmm. I still don't really understand it. I wonder if something like that could be done with pull-tabs and/or bingo in AK? Anyway, congrats! That's really cool.


American Bingo supplies Pull Tabs and other Supplies for Bingo Halls.All we are providing is advertising for them.Charge so much a year for Updates and Specials at their Halls.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Who says Sex don't sell? Got some Potential Clients that happen to be Old Men so my wifes Perky Young Partner is going to talk to them.

I say go sikum Girl! I know my Bad. 

big rockpile


----------

